# New "HGV Deaths Campaign" child board



## 661-Pete (10 Aug 2009)

Well, I suppose I have to stick my neck out.

I don't like the board name. It could be misinterpreted: also it covers too limited a scope. Happily, not all HGV 'incidents' result in a death.

I would suggest that it be named "HGV-cyclist safety campaign" or something on those lines. Emphasising the positive aspect of these issues. Perhaps someone else can come up with a better phrase?


----------



## Shaun (10 Aug 2009)

Good, point.

I'll rename it now to ... *HGV / Cyclist Safety Campaign*


----------



## Shaun (10 Aug 2009)

Owzat ...


----------



## 661-Pete (10 Aug 2009)




----------

